# Affordable, stackable, reptile enclosures?



## Bwindi (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to see if anyone knows a site that I can get affordable reptile enclosures that are stackable. We are upgrading North Dakota State University's reptile collection into nicer cages.

I am looking to house about 5-8 reptiles, mostly snakes. I am looking for something affordable (the department will NOT spend 3000+ on cages as "Cages by Design" was one of the companies I looked at) 

Please, I have been begging the university for years to get new cages because the condition of them was appalling. I am looking for affordable, possibly stackable, cages that will house different species of snakes like ball pythons, rat snakes, king snakes and a red tail.

I reallllly appreciate your help guys!

Thanks :app


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Try LLL reptile ..The fiberglass cages they have are great and are made for stacking .. They have discounts for this and that you could call and see what kind of deal they would make you ..What you should do is get the [Shop class ] to make you some ..


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with what Montana said,you can also look into <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://rickysreptileenclosures.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://rickysreptileenclosures.com/</a><!-- m -->

They have some pretty good cages,which are specially made for snakes like ball pythons,Good luck!


----------



## Bwindi (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot! your posts really helped!


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are some: repti-racks.com, pvccages.com, animalplastics.com, boamaster.com, constrictorsnw.com.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting those links, James. I, too, am looking for new enclosure setups


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not to thread-jack but what about vision is there anything comparable to those?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

That is the brand that LLL reptile carries .I think that is what the person was looking for ..


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2011)

All the links I posted are comparable to visions. There are also boaphileplastics.com and neodesha cages not sure of the link for them. Visions are one of the more expensive plus shipping is expensive on them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I will check out your links I wouldn`t mind having a stack ..


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been researching cages for a while now and feel repti-racks are the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I will take a look at them .. I have a four foot piece of wall .I thought of putting a rack there ...


----------

